# Free Range Potatoes!



## dancingmama (Dec 18, 2001)

What the heck is that? I'm sitting here eating a bag of potato chips







and on the back of the bag it says "For maximum flavor and goodness, we use only select "free range" potatoes."
Hilarious.


----------



## cortsmommy (Jul 6, 2003)

LOL.

That's goofy.


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

Well, we all know how much potatoes hate to be in pens.


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

LOL, it must be a joke. What brand are they?

Jen


----------



## dancingmama (Dec 18, 2001)

I can't remember the brand -- something like california kettles or something. And it was written seriously. The more I think about it, the more I want to go find that package and email that company! Shows you that you can pretty much write anything on a package....


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Yes, but are they "Free range" potatoes or true "grass-fed" potatoes?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

That's what I was wondering. I've heard that commercial feed changes their potassium content.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

It means either the company is stealing them from the neighbor's potato patch or the potatoes escaped the fence and was growing outside the city limits. HAH!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm just picturing these little potatoes running around in the field...

"we're free! we're free!"

















:


----------



## heket (Nov 18, 2003)

:

For some reason, I can hear in my head...

"When potatoes were in Egypt Land
Let my potatoes, go...."


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heket* 







:

For some reason, I can hear in my head...

"When potatoes were in Egypt Land
Let my potatoes, go...."


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

In Michael Pollan's _The Omnivore's Dilemma_, ethical eating is described as giving every animal the opportunity to express its true nature. Pigs should be allowed to root and run and be pigs, cows should be allowed to graze on grass for their whole lives, chickens to peck in the ground for grubs and grass-- rather than being confined in circumstances that do not allow for the innate pig-ness or chicken-ness to be expressed.

Perhaps these potatoes were allowed to experience the fullness of potato-hood before being harvested.

(I just wonder what that would be...)


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

my sister has been a veg. for about 25 years now.

I remember when I first moved here to florida (about 15 years ago) my family came down to visit and I took them to a veg resturant. all our plates had brocolli on them and my father said (which is now a line in family lore forever more) "How many innocent brocollis had to needlesly suffer and die so we could eat this meal????"








:


----------



## Aguazul (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kjbrown92* 
It means either the company is stealing them from the neighbor's potato patch or the potatoes escaped the fence and was growing outside the city limits. HAH!

LOL!!!








:


----------



## poisonedpenny (Dec 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
my sister has been a veg. for about 25 years now.

I remember when I first moved here to florida (about 15 years ago) my family came down to visit and I took them to a veg resturant. all our plates had brocolli on them and my father said (which is now a line in family lore forever more) "How many innocent brocollis had to needlesly suffer and die so we could eat this meal????"








:

My Dh has a shirt (that I stole and am wearing today coincidentally...) that says "How many vegetables had to die for your stupid salad?"


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Here's a song for you all.....

Carrot Juice is Murder
http://everything2.com/index.pl?node_id=1687753

And a silly youtube video - The Salad:


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

LOVE THOSE!! thanks


----------



## NaomiLorelie (Sep 2, 2004)

This is very serious people! How dare you joke. I insist that any potato I consume be treated ethically and allowed a happy life.


----------

